# Can't play Underground 2 in Full screen in Windows 7



## Sharaf

i have lap top Dell XPS Studio with windows 7 OS
i cant play Underground 2 in Full screen .. i dont mean that is windowed .. but i mean there is 2 black bars in either sides . the games doesnot stretch to be in the whole screen

please any one help me in this issue
thank you


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

What resolution is your screen?

Also, what resolution is it set as?

I think it could be a resolution mismatch and the in-game resolution's aspect ratio be different to the screens.

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## Sharaf

My laptop resolution is 1920x1080 and i tried every resolution in the game . and it still doesnt fit


----------



## Redeye3323

What resolutions can you set it to?

Also, does it have an "Aspect Ratio" setting?


----------



## Sharaf

max resolution is 1280x1080
no there is no aspect ration in the game


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

Done some research and found this for you

http://widescreengamingforum.com/software/universal-widescreen-uniws-patcher

It is a Universal Widescreen Patcher which will patch Underground 2 to your resolution.

It has Underground 2 on it's list of games it works for so you should be ok.

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## Sharaf

i tried that program but it didnt work as well .. i dont know what is the problem with laptops with windows 7


----------



## koala

Possible solution here: Solved: games not running in FULL screen


> Problem description:
> 
> Games not using the full width of the laptop display.
> Instead getting wide black bars one either side of the main games window.
> Same games run fine on other widescreen systems.
> Changing internal game settings and adjusting screen settings through Nvidia Control Panel did not fix problem.
> Latest DELL Drivers up to date and appear properly installed and configured.
> 
> What I did to remedy this issue:
> 
> Some have resolved this issue in similar configurations by accessing changing image scaling options.
> Usually these are accessed through the Nvidia Control Panel.
> However "Adjust desktop size and position OPTION was missing from my nvidia control panel"
> The reason is that the inbuilt i7 Intel GPU appears to maintain overall control of the screen scale.
> So the only access is through the Intel graphics and media control panel.
> 
> Some have suggested trying to disable the inbuilt Intel GPU in favour of using the Nvidia (or ATI) Control Panel to do all the settings.
> However as has already been established in other posts, you cannot disable the inbuilt Intel graphics, nor is this desirable or practical.
> 
> Therefore both the Intel GPU and in my case the geforce 525M are used by the systems various games and applications and this determination is made by the system at time of execution.
> Incidentally you can override and manually specify for each program which of these GPU's are used (Under manage 3d settings in Nvidia Control Panel).
> But this in itself wont resolve the reduced screen issue.
> 
> I finally resolved the scaling by changing the resolution in the Intel GPU settings.
> (Intel Graphics and Media Control Panel).
> Right Click on desktop -> Graphics Properties -> Select Advanced Mode
> then change resolution from 1366 * 768 (native) TO 1360 * 768.
> Ignore warnings about non-native mode
> (you can hide the notification from Windows 7 taskbar through taskbar properties).
> Apply the non native setting.
> Now your games should run fine in full screen.
> It worked in my case.


----------



## Sharaf

my resolution is diff 
my res is 1920x1080 and i cant change the resolution by the way written
coz when i open the adv setting then i press list all modes button i find list of modes but idk what to choose
please tell me in specific details 
thank you


----------



## RockmasteR

this is a feature in Windows 7 to not stretch games that are lower than the screen resolution 

you can disable this in your video card's control panel

just scaling mode as "Full Screen" instead of "Aspect Ratio"


----------



## Sharaf

would u give me the specific steps to find the aspect ratio thing?


----------



## tintin64

From SOFTRICKS: October 2012


> This Trick will work for all games that won't run in widescreen mode. It forces Your Graphics Software to scale in full screen.
> 
> Press windows + R on the keyboard or go to “Start Menu -> Accessories -> Run” to open “Run”.
> 
> Type “regedit”. Registry Editor will open. *Always backup/export your registry before making any changes.*
> 
> Go to “HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> SYSTEM -> ControlSet001 -> Control ->GraphicsDrivers -> Configuration -> LGD02100_00_07D9…… -> 00 -> 00”
> 
> Note: The above directory named _“LGD02100_00_07D9……”_ can have different name on your system according to ur video drivers. The configuration directory can contain more than one sub directories then do set scaling value for all of them.
> 
> On the right side area you will see a key named “Scaling”. Double click on it and change the “Value Data” field to 3. Base will be “Hexadecimal”.
> 
> The “Value data” key means different for different values:
> 
> 2 > Center Image
> 3 > Scale Full Screen
> 4 > Maintain Aspect Ratio
> 
> Click OK and close Registry Editor. Your problem should be solved. If still not solved try different value (2 or 4 not any other numbers). But most probably it will be 3 as it worked for me.


----------

